# live fast, die young, leave attractive corpse? oh well, 1 of 3 aint bad.



## Mankini (Feb 23, 2016)

Going into southern lake baikal/vladivostok corridor to look for the amur tiger. its the biggest tiger in the world: still running wild around vladivostok: 4 day train ride from moscow.

i may return, on the other hand, i may end up a steaming pile of tiger doo with nothing but a zz top tie clasp and templars ring to ID my remains. Ah well.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_tiger


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks like a big cuddly kitty to me. ::cat::

Ah, you linked the wiki... already skimmed it. Seems they are not too keen to attack humans. Compared to many predators...Relatively speaking. (could jst be their numbers and human wit in interaction of lack thereof) 
At least the cases in the wild seem to be folks in breeding areas and the poacher there in 2002. (Attacking tiger was found with a snare deeply injuring/cutting trachea)
Also, zookeepers who don't lock feeding pens and tourists who taunt them behind inadequately established fencing. 

Sweet... 
Good luck, wish I was there.


----------



## Mankini (Feb 23, 2016)

getcher azz out here!!! its tax time. get rapid refund and ill collect you in helsinki.


----------



## Mankini (Feb 23, 2016)

gonna post "need a road-dawg"".......for this.....










#notphotoshopped


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't know about that, ATM... ... I'd be one tasty pork chop for a Siberian Kitty right now... (not just predators... talking to the ladies as well  )

Wait... whats the difference? ::cyclops::

Sigh things are rapidly coming to a climax in my life. Maybe once I get my feet wet in the world again and take care of my "logistics"... (crosses fingers his pockets won't be broke this summer... )


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2016)

Pffft not photo-shopped??? 

Thats an ice covered stratovolcano. Kamchatkaish... They erupt with pumice rich pyroclastic flows. (grey sooty ash and superheated tephra.... you can't shopchop in Hawaiian style slow flow glowing lava on the slopes dontcha know... sigh)

Haha... someone give me an award for trying to sound like a pretentious boner. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Mankini (Feb 23, 2016)

boner? climax? look up "chewbacca fart" on youtube.


----------



## Odin (Feb 23, 2016)

::facepalm::


...
....
.....

Great Lord Jebus Pasta fastfari Buddah Bada alll alll alll alllllaaaa ALmighty... this is what the INTERNET has done to us... 

She even said, "Uhhhh eh... you smell that?"

::facepalm::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::arrgh::::facepalm::


Thats it I quit... nothing I ever say will top that video for a response.


----------



## Mankini (Feb 23, 2016)

dont thank me. thank your recruiter. rotflmbo


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn! Do what your heart compels you to do, Voodoochile.
Should you die, you will make a pretty pile of tiger poo. Should you survive, you will acquire many a lay with your fantastical tales of tiger encounters.
I salute you :ompus:: Bon voyage.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> ?..Should you survive, you will acquire many a lay with your fantastical tales of tiger encounters.
> I salute you :ompus:: Bon voyage.



There's nothing I can say to top this.

Sweet dreams @voodoochile76.


----------



## Brother X (Feb 24, 2016)

Pictures or it didn't happen.  (Just kidding)


----------



## Mankini (Feb 24, 2016)

im staged in helsinki, baby....waitin on a check then a visa from the tovarischny, a cheap seat on the trans siberian,....6 days later in vladivostok.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2016)

great way to go... with the tiger i mean. for myself i've been living the title path for a bit but always seem to find a way to live


----------



## Mankini (Feb 24, 2016)

many cultures, like the masai, require meeting this kind of apex predator in battle as an iniation rite.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2016)

then in my experience i'm initiated. what now?


----------



## Mankini (Feb 24, 2016)

what???!!!! which one did you fight??!!?


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2016)

the worst douchebag in history


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2016)

he got herpes and then gave it to a bunch of girls. then he got drunk and bragged about it.


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2016)

i hope i don't have it


----------



## Mankini (Feb 24, 2016)

noooo  thats horrible
tell me you cut his pipi off or something


----------



## spectacular (Feb 24, 2016)

lol one of the girls hit him in the face with a stick and another blew up his car


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

good for them.

i bet his corpse wouldn't even grow maggots..

BTW.. there is also "live fast, die old & fuck what you look like".

it's # 3 that people have a hard time getting past..


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

& Blizz?

i hope yer doing ok ; )


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

dying young, after all, is *easy*..


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

& Voodoo?

as much as i respect you?

the correct spelling is "peepee" as in

 #
OO
.. _0_
..[]
>~<
..oo


----------



## creature (Feb 25, 2016)

make america great again!

prevent foriegnization of proper slang!!


----------

